# Stopped using the amp months ago



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Decided I didn't like providing free advertising any more for a company that cuts my pay randomly and treats me in a passive - aggressive manner.

Some would argue that it makes it easier for pax to find me. I counter that with the experiences I have had, I have an average of 1-2 Lyft no-shows per week, versus 1-2 Uber no-shows per DAY. Uber is the one that needs an amp.

Putting up a contest with the odds of winning being .0000001% isn't going to get me to use the amp again.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Some would argue that it makes it easier for pax to find me.


Most would argue that we don't want the pax to find us.
{{{shuffle}}}


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

That would be illuminated advertising. I assume you still have the trade dress stuck to your windows?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I never wanted the app just on the fact that I don't like putting stuff on my personal vehicle. I hate it enough having to put those dang rideshare stickers on my car.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

I don't know man in Toronto they could use help winning ridership over uber and I don't mind supporting that and they seem to keep offering us $30 from time to time to have it paired with ur phones though they are terrible at paying the incentive when they say they will. it always involves two ****ing calls to lyft to get a decent rep who will bonuses out that bonus.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> That would be illuminated advertising. I assume you still have the trade dress stuck to your windows?


Yes, as required.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Decided I didn't like providing free advertising any more for a company that cuts my pay randomly and treats me in a passive - aggressive manner.
> 
> Some would argue that it makes it easier for pax to find me. I counter that with the experiences I have had, I have an average of 1-2 Lyft no-shows per week, versus 1-2 Uber no-shows per DAY. Uber is the one that needs an amp.
> 
> Putting up a contest with the odds of winning being .0000001% isn't going to get me to use the amp again.


-------------------------------
I think your "odds of winning " is too low. Probably 2X the odds of winning the lottery would be more accurate.
They cut my pay $10 per 100 miles of paxs in car and then offer this ridiculous program and in Los Angeles, 100 miles is nothing.
They state the operating cost for the car rental program is increasing. I walk into my rental location and see how inefficient it is operating. Both Hertz and Lyft need instructions. Too many employees and a cumbersome procedure. Work 10 am to 4 pm with a one hour lunch - ???? That's a 5 hour work day. That is just one location and there are many in the L.A. area. I estimate that they could cut their current cost by 25% if they would operated more efficiently. However, they do not have to do it. They have the cash cow drivers income to play with to make up their shortages.



METRO3 said:


> I don't know man in Toronto they could use help winning ridership over uber and I don't mind supporting that and they seem to keep offering us $30 from time to time to have it paired with ur phones though they are terrible at paying the incentive when they say they will. it always involves two @@@@ing calls to lyft to get a decent rep who will bonuses out that bonus.


--------
They offer you $30 to pair ? Wow - that has never been offered in L.A.



Uber's Guber said:


> Most would argue that we don't want the pax to find us.
> {{{shuffle}}}


------
Nice Hat !!!! Happy Holidays to ya !!!!


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Finally, someone that sees these things for what they are: free advertising! I never used an Amp and never will. You look like a ******, driving around with that thing on.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Talcire said:


> Finally, someone that sees these things for what they are: free advertising! I never used an Amp and never will. You look like a @@@@@@, driving around with that thing on.


I thought the same thing.... I was actually quite surprised to learn that Mista T admitted to have been driving around with that damn thing on for sometime now....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I thought the same thing.... I was actually quite surprised to learn that Mista T admitted to have been driving around with that damn thing on for sometime now....


The first step is admitting you have a problem...


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I honestly believe Lyft prioritizes drivers using the amp. I’ve def noticed a difference in pings when using the amp and when I’m not using it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I think I'm getting close to getting one.

I don't do trade dress as it is and I'll be goddamned if I'm driving around with this pink abortion on my dashboard.

Hypothetically could one keep the thing on but in the trunk or glove compartment so that I get credit for it being on? 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> I never wanted the app just on the fact that I don't like putting stuff on my personal vehicle. I hate it enough having to put those dang rideshare stickers on my car.


I will Advertise Larry Flynts Hustler club on Bourbon Street on my car.

Long as they give me a hundred or 2 a week !

I will shrink the entire car with ADVERTISING if i am paid well.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

New2This said:


> I think I'm getting close to getting one.
> 
> I don't do trade dress as it is and I'll be goddamned if I'm driving around with this pink abortion on my dashboard.
> 
> ...


If only I could get mine back from ebay....I would happily answer this


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> If only I could get mine back from ebay....I would happily answer this


------- 
I have three. Only one works --- occasionally. I will give you one .

Mister "T" - I am proud of you for admitting that you use the amp. I like it when people " Man up" to their activities.
I use it and damn proud of it. It helps me find my car in a parking lot.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I honestly believe Lyft prioritizes drivers using the amp. I've def noticed a difference in pings when using the amp and when I'm not using it.


i agree with you on this. if its turned off i rarely drive with them. when its on ping after ping . interesting .


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

The Amp saved the day for me many times for a few weeks last year because the driver-facing backside of it will light up in bright white dot matrix letters to alert me of a "New Ride Request".



Spoiler: At the time...



At the time my phone speaker had stopped working after being dropped one too many times. Bluetooth audio was unreliable and if I got a ping out of my car or within 30secs of getting in my car it would be silent because I guess it takes a moment or two for bluetooth to connect after you start your car.



I was of course anti-Amp from the beginning so what I did was set my Amp on the little ledge in between my steering wheel and instrument cluster.

My Amp was now just another instrument gauge and its only function was to alert me of new rides. I suggest trying this with your Amp if you want to turn it on without turning it out.











Spoiler: Note: This works better on some cars than others



Note: This works better on some cars than others. It doesn't work so well on my VW Passat and it tends to slide off if I turn too fast. On my XB it was a perfect fit because it sat on the instrument cluster ledge. On my Passat it sits on the steer column and has nothing to keep it from sliding off.





Spoiler: If I had to choose between...



If I had to choose between displaying a Lyft Sticker 24/7 or displaying a Lyft Amp only when engaged with a paying passenger I'll choose the Amp.

Why? Because I can swipe it off my dash anytime I want and you just can't do that with today's stickers.

Sure you can remove the sticker in between trips or when offline but who has time or the actual flexibility and arm-reach to do that from the driver's seat?

It was already enough trouble to debrand before the sticker era when we all used cardboard cards in clear pouches.

The Amp however can dissappear and reappear faster than a pax can turn their head.



Spoiler: About the Lyft stickers...



I am still amazed that Lyft got so many drivers to put one of their stickers on your rear window by doing nothing more than giving you 2 stickers instead of 1.



If I start using the sticker again then my Amp will go im the glovebox and eventually back in its box at home. I'd say I would sell it but Lyft gives me a new Amp anytime I ask the right questions so I doubt I'll get around to selling them all.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> -------
> I have three. Only one works --- occasionally. I will give you one .
> 
> Mister "T" - I am proud of you for admitting that you use the amp. I like it when people " Man up" to their activities.
> I use it and damn proud of it. It helps me find my car in a parking lot.


Please...I could make more on ebay


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I will Advertise Larry Flynts Hustler club on Bourbon Street on my car.
> 
> Long as they give me a hundred or 2 a week !
> 
> I will shrink the entire car with ADVERTISING if i am paid well.


That's enough to go in and throw a few Washingtons on the stage.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

*Front:* Amp that sits on the passenger seat and goes on my dash 1 block before I arrive. Then I take it down as soon as the passenger is getting into my car.

*Back:* Sticker mounted on a flip down placard that always stays flipped down.

Front and rear trade dress (visible from 50' away) is required at our airport. If airport security ever calls me on the back window, I'll just say it must have fallen down and flip it up.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> The Amp saved the day for me many times for a few weeks last year because the driver-facing backside of it will light up in bright white dot matrix letters to alert me of a "New Ride Request".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn just 26mpg ? what car is this ? terrible


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

most people, including both uber and lyft, don't realize that it's 100% illegal to have a front facing light through the windshield on while the vehicle is in motion


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

My stickers have to be on, according to city regs.
My front one was no issue, but I had to stick the rear one on the outside of the glass because you couldn't see it through my window tint.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> My stickers have to be on, according to city regs.
> My front one was no issue, but I had to stick the rear one on the outside of the glass because you couldn't see it through my window tint.


city regs require a decal not a light


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> most people, including both uber and lyft, don't realize that it's 100% illegal to have a front facing light through the windshield on while the vehicle is in motion


Actually here in Massachusetts it is not illegal, not sure about other states. As a state trooper told me the front facing light in the windshield is allowed, it just cannot be blue or red as those colors are reserved for emergency vehicles. Lyft is obviously award of this as the amp does not turn those colors.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> The Amp saved the day for me many times for a few weeks last year because the driver-facing backside of it will light up in bright white dot matrix letters to alert me of a "New Ride Request".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you link it to Radar and police Lazer Detection ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Can you link it to Radar and police Lazer Detection ?


What kind of car is that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> What kind of car is that


The kind with the Red , White & Blue Lights

Which DO NOT signify Freedom.



Juggalo9er said:


> What kind of car is that


" Lazer" is the Police version of Laser Speed Detection.

They " Lazily" sit on side of road.
Squeezing your wallet.
Note the " Lazer" physique in this photo . . .
Thus " Lazer" Lazily Lazing.

The Police put a sign up in the town i deliver pizza in.

" Drive Carefully, Santa is Watching".

I saw " Santa " under an over pass . . .

He was watching.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The kind with the Red , White & Blue Lights
> 
> Which DO NOT signify Freedom.
> 
> ...


That does everything but answer what I was wondering... thanks


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

I haven't received an amp yet, (not enough rides yet,) but I see them in other cars and it makes them very visible at the club parking lot at closing time when there are 100 cars moving around, just like my taxi topper when I drove a cab, it gets their attention. Why is that a bad thing?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> I haven't received an amp yet, (not enough rides yet,) but I see them in other cars and it makes them very visible at the club parking lot at closing time when there are 100 cars moving around, just like my taxi topper when I drove a cab, it gets their attention. Why is that a bad thing?


Because it pays better to cancel a ride that to give one

Rarely any extra compensation for advertising for lyft

Illegal in some states


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/psa-searching-for-amp-offline.300081/

NO TRADE DRESS EVER!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I still haven't tapped the confirm you're address button to get one. They sent me a dozen emails to drive the four miles and pick one up and "light up my car".....NOT!!!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Decided I didn't like providing free advertising any more for a company that cuts my pay randomly and treats me in a passive - aggressive manner.
> 
> Some would argue that it makes it easier for pax to find me. I counter that with the experiences I have had, I have an average of 1-2 Lyft no-shows per week, versus 1-2 Uber no-shows per DAY. Uber is the one that needs an amp.
> 
> Putting up a contest with the odds of winning being .0000001% isn't going to get me to use the amp again.


I ebayed mine as BNIB within a couple of days of receiving it.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> city regs require a decal not a light


My city requires "Trade dress that is visible from at least 50' away". It doesn't say anything about how that is accomplished-- decals, lights, large furry ridiculous mustaches all seem to be acceptable.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I still haven't tapped the confirm you're address button to get one. They sent me a dozen emails to drive the four miles and pick one up and "light up my car".....NOT!!!!!


When I qualified for one, I got a few of those "confirm your address" messages. But I ignored them, and they stopped pretty quickly, and I haven't heard a peep since. Kind of surprising, considering how naggy they are about everything else.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> When I qualified for one, I got a few of those "confirm your address" messages. But I ignored them, and they stopped pretty quickly, and I haven't heard a peep since. Kind of surprising, considering how naggy they are about everything else.


The emails now are drive to the little hub and pick one up now in person. About five emails and couple texts total I think... Lol


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

there have been tickets issued in the suburbs here for having Lyft AMP on while moving...I'm not sure, but I think they are legal within city limits of MPLS, and iffy elsewhere; what dctcmn does (seat, window, PAX, seat) is a nice idea; I also don't use window trade dress unless i'm doing an airport pickup (which I haven't done in months); my AMP has been comfortably nestled in my middle armrest since it arrived -- never to be actually turned on; why I didn't just sell it on ebay...


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

With the exception of any signage required by law or permit/license rules or requirements, Lyft shall have no right to require you to: (a) display Lyft's names, logos or colors on your vehicle(s); or (b) wear a uniform or any other clothing displaying Lyft's names, logos or colors. You acknowledge and agree that you have complete discretion to provide Services or otherwise engage in other business or employment activities.

Straight from their website:
https://www.lyft.com/terms?fbclid=IwAR3QitHZiboOkvYqEnSyfUQb1S09OQLQugZcqMimlci4QMFLXEu-bIk57dU


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I would love to turn the back of my Lyft into a taxi meter showing the driver's earnings on that trip as the trip progresses.

If I displayed trade dress I would not use my Amp. Back when I used it to be alerted of new ride requests I had it resting on my gauge cluster because at the time I had stickers on my car.

You'll never convert a never-Amper to an Amp lover.

I tolerate my Amp so that I don't have to tolerate trade dress. My market requires trade dress but fortunately it's not enforced.

I have driven for months and months with nothing showing except at the airport but it's not worth the trouble of dealing with confused pax if you are a fulltime driver..


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

The amp use to alert you periodically of how many minutes away from your destination. Now it doesn't, why is that Lyft?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Know what would be cool? If the amp showed what a taxi ride would have cost.

"If you took a taxi, this ride would have cost $67.45. By using Lyft you saved $31.15. Please tip your driver."


----------



## Brian Simmons (Dec 27, 2018)

Agree with Mista....not putting any of this garbage AMP crap on my Acura btw newer RDX. Nor a sticker or sign. Never had anyone not able to spot me or me spot them. Unless i get paid for advertising, I am already paying 25% commission which is a write off, I wont pay for free advertising. I only do this job for a loss to AGI on taxes. I track miles from when i leave house and turn on and return and turn off.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Brian Simmons said:


> I am already paying 25% commission


lolololololol


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I ebayed mine as BNIB within a couple of days of receiving it.


I'm 20 rides away.

How much did you get for it?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> I'm 20 rides away.
> 
> How much did you get for it?


80 bucks


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Grand Lake said:


> When I qualified for one, I got a few of those "confirm your address" messages. But I ignored them, and they stopped pretty quickly, and I haven't heard a peep since. Kind of surprising, considering how naggy they are about everything else.


Get this: I got a message claiming that they needed to confirm my mailing address for the 2019 airport placard. Soon as I confirmed it, "congratulations! Your Amp is ordered!"


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

I dont know why but they just sent me an amp and i never confirmed my add.


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

I think of the trade dress and amp as advertising for MY business. More people know Uber but Lyft isn’t as well known and I don’t do Uber. The more people that see Lyft advertising the better for me.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> I think of the trade dress and amp as advertising for MY business. More people know Uber but Lyft isn't as well known and I don't do Uber. The more people that see Lyft advertising the better for me.


That's the way I see it. Omaha is probably a 50/50 town with Lyft and Uber, but the more people I can get to use Lyft the better. People have consistently told me that Lyft has quicker pickup times and costs less than Uber on average, so why wouldn't they use it?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Personally I like the AMP because it gives my pax confidence that I am the car they want to get in to. They don't waste minutes figuring out I'd I'm their ride. I wish there was an animated official back window light.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Oops mine is broken


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> Oops mine is broken
> View attachment 288221


That'll show em


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

lol
IDGAF 

stupid glow of illegal colors in my windshield


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Received the thing; tried it out. It is SO typically passive-aggressive Lyft that it turns itself on every time the phone is near it, even if you have turned it off with the on/off button.


----------

